# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Mijn vriend is depressief

## DaphneNL

Mijn vriend (18) is depressief,
zijn ouders zijn 3 jaar geleden gescheiden. 
Voordat zijn ouders gingen scheiden heeft hij 2-3 jaar rondgelopen met het geheim wat zijn vader achter de pc deed. Na 2-3 jaar heeft hij dit aan zijn moeder vertelt en zijn zijn ouders gaan scheiden. 
Vader na een jaar al hertrouwd. Vorig jaar heeft hij een periode bij zijn vader gewoond, ong een maand. Sindsdien is het helemaal fout gelopen, hij is door zijn vader de deur uitgezet omdat hij zich niet gedroeg als iemand van bijna 18. 
Sindsdien geen contact meer gehad met zijn vader. Begin dit schooljaar is hij depressief geworden, nergens meer zin in. School heeft hij niets van opgestoken en loopt nu een half jaar achter. Onze relatie lijdt er ook onder, doordeweeks kunnen we elkaar niet zien doordat ik druk heb met school en hij 's avonds moet werken. In het weekend zien we elkaar, Doordeweeks spreken we wel af en toe op msn maar, dat loopt vaak fout omdat elkaar fout begrijpen en hij zich afreageert op mij (psycholoog zegt dat hij zich bij mij veilig voelt dus dan naar boven komt). 
Hij heeft aangegeven dat hij meer rust wil, ik probeer hem die ook zoveel mogelijk te geven maar vind het heel moeilijk om 5 dagen niets van elkaar te laten horen. 
Hij laat ook nauwelijks iets uit zichzelf horen, als we elkaar doordeweeks spreken op msn of telefoon dan komt dat vanuit mijn kant. Doordeweeks zit hij bijna elke dag alleen thuis want heeft bijna geen les op school. 

Vooral door de vele teleurstellingen die er steeds gebeuren, begin ik mij ook steeds meer klote te voelen. Hij beloofd dingen maar doet het vervolgens niet, ookheeft hij geen zin meer om dingen samen te doen. 
Hij is uiteindelijk op aandringen van mij gaan praten met de huisarts, die heeft hem doorverwezen naar de psycholoog (derdelijns) bij huisarts in het gebouw. die heeft hem doorverwezen naar een eerstelijns psycholoog. Na veel gedoe met de verzekering kan hij deze maand eindelijk daar naartoe. 
In de tussentijd is hij aantal keer naar schoolpsycholoog gegaan. Hij heeft een tijdje homeopatische medicijnen geslikt, maar is daar mee gestopt omdat hij vond dat ze niet hielpen.

Ben echt bang om hem kwijt te raken op de momenten dat het fout loopt. Hij zegt dat hij van me houdt maar toch ben ik er op zulke momenten bang voor.

Heeft iemand misschien tips om hiermee om te gaan en wat ik het beste kan doen? 
Heb al aantal dingen voorgesteld aan hem om te doen maar hij wil niets aannemen van mij en kapt het onderwerp dan af. 
Ik vind het echt moeilijk om hier mee om te gaan maar wil onze relatie echt niet verbreken want hou ontzettend veel van hem.

----------


## Justify

Ik ben zelf een hele lange tijd depressief geweest door enkele situaties. Daardoor had ik enorm veel verwaarloosd(lichaam,opleiding,sociale kringen). 
Iemand die depressief is, moet je gewoon proberen te steunen. Ik ben er zelf uitgekomen doordat ik met een vriend kon spreken die me niet veroordeelde en later omdat ik zelf doorhad dat ik totaal verkeerd bezig was. Toen heeft het nog een tijd geduurd maar door middel van gedichten, afleiding, dansen en nog wat hobby's ben ik er redelijk uitgekomen. 
Ik ben zelf totaal tegen medicijnen tenzij je echt halfdood bent oid, maar antidepressiva werken wel bij een aantal mensen. Ik denk alleen dat er soms te snel naar wordt gegrepen, ik ben er zelf immers ook uitgekomen zonder medicijnen. Ik heb natuurlijk nog wel eens een dipje, maar dat heeft iedereen en over het algemeen voel ik me wel vrolijk.
Ik denk dat hij het grotendeels zelf moet doen, maar dat jij gewoon er voor hem moet zijn. Niet teveel druk opleggen en soms inhouden als je er gek van wordt dat hij niet opener wil zijn. 
Iemand die depressief is, zit gewoon in een soort wervelstorm en met elke nieuwe negatieve gedachte wordt hij er meer ingesleurd. 
Misschien zou je een brief kunnen schrijven, dat je hem begrijpt, dat het zijn schuld niet is en dat je heus wat rust wilt geven en dat je er voor hem bent. 
MSN hebben wel meer mensen ruzie door, de intonatie is soms moeilijk in te schatten.

----------


## agatha

Het allerbelangrijkste is dat je het pratende probeert te houden, want als ik je bericht lees ben jij waarschjnlijk een van de weinigen die zijn complete achtergrond kent.
En je moet vooral veel geduld en begrip tonen in deze voor jullie vervelende periode, want depresief zijn betekent dat je vriend veel in zichzelf gekeerd is zoals jezelf ook al aangeeft.
Wens jullie samen veel sterkte toe.

----------


## DaphneNL

bedankt voor de reacties,
heb nu met hem afgesproken dat ik er niet meer over zal beginnen als we elkaar zien, maar dat als hij er over wilt praten, dat dat altijd kan.
hij loopt nu ook bij de psycholoog.
vind het gewoon lastig te begrijpen, want als we elkaar zien is hij best vrolijk en laat niet echt merken dat er iets aan de hand is, maar alstie alleen is begint hij te piekeren en begint hij zich erg kut te voelen. met zijn moeder praat hij er nog steeds niet echt over. 
hij heeft nu met de psycholoog afgesproken dat hij de lessen die hij het eerste halfjaar gemist heeft, opnieuw gaat volgen. ook heeft hij met slb-er afgesproken dat ze dan elke week gaan kijken of hij het bijhoudt en ook de opdrachten gemaakt heeft. vind dit wel goed nieuws, want eerst dacht hij erover om dit half jaar te stoppen met school.

----------


## DaphneNL

wij doen ook leuke dingen samen, maar zo'n dagje helpt niet dat hij van de depressie afkomt. wel dat hij op dat moment er niet meer aan denkt en echt leuk hebben samen..

----------


## Wendy

Wat een verhaal meid. Het is ook moeilijk om van de zijlijn te zien hoe je vriend lijdt. Terwijl je eigenlijk er middenin zit, want hij sleurt je mee. Misschien is het beter om niet meer zo op je vriend te richten, maar op wat jezelf nodig hebt. Het lijkt dan alsof je hem laat vallen en kwijt raakt, maar misschien win je hem dan juist weer terug. Ga eens wat vaker met een vriendin iets doen, want dan kan je je sterker gaan voelen. Dan maak je het wat vrijer voor elkaar en dat je niet afhankelijk bent van hem. Want dat laatste kan hem misschien verstikken, omdat hij je op dit moment niet kan geven wat jij nodig hebt. Geef alleen wel aan dat je hem niet laat stikken.

Hopelijk heb je hier iets aan. Sterkte.

Groetjes, Wendy

----------


## DaphneNL

dankje voor je reactie,
vorige week is het best wel erg uit de hand gelopen, ik dacht dat de laatste weken best goed ging, geen ruzie enzo. maar blijkbaar was dat bij hem niet zo, dat het in zijn hoofd niet goed ging.
vorige week vrijdag zeidie dattie niet wou komen, dattie zich kut voelde enzo. hij zei dattie niet wist of hij nog een toekomst in ons zag. ik had hem toen pas zondag weer gesproken en gezien, hadden we veel gepraat. 
hij zei dat op momenten dat hij zich kut voelt, hij een tegen alles wat hij als verplichting ziet tegenop gaat zien, dus aan zijn werk, dan wildie er mee stoppen, aan de scouting. en blijkbaar voeltie dan ook dingen naar mij toe verplicht die we dan zouden gaan doen ofzo, dattie dan ook gaat twijfelen over onze relatie, en over het feit dattie mij nu niet kan geven wat hij eigenlijk zou willen.
vond dit wel heel erg hard om te horen. hij zei wel dattie erg veel van me houdt, en hij hard wilt werken om het gevoel van samen zijn weer terug te krijgen. maar dattie het gevoel niet kan dwingen. hij wil elkaar nu doordeweeks niet spreken, en dan af en toe int weekend zien en dan iets leuks doen en dan allebei weer naar huis. ik vind dit wel erg moeilijk, khoop wel dat het effect heeft en het gevoel weer terug krijgt.
maar vind het toch allemaal maar moeilijk te begrijpen, waarom die dan aan onze relatie gaat twijfelen enzo, en die mij minder wilt zien.
ik heb komende woensdag een afspraak gemaakt bij de studenten psycholoog, de zelfde als waar mijn vriend naartoe gaat. om wat meer duidelijk heid te krijgen over de situatie en dat het voor mij misschien ook wat makkelijk wordt om ermee om te gaan.
maar vind het gewoon allemaal erg moeilijk, ben heel erg bang om hem kwijt te raken. maar wil echt alles proberen om hem weer positief te laten denken over onze relatie, we zijn bijna drie jaar samen, voordat hij depressief werd hadden we eigenlijk bijna nooit ruzie enzo.
afgelopen weekend hebben we trouwens wel wat leuke dingen gedaan, vrijdag avond ben ik even bij hem geweest, hebben we tv gekeken, zaterdag avond is hij tijdje bij ons geweest, ook film gekeken en nog spelletjes gedaan. gister zondag zijn we eind van de middag naar de kermis gegaan, daar wat gegeten enzo. was allemaal kei gezellig, en dan is hij best positief en zegtie dattie van me houdt en zich goed voelt bij me en gelukkig. hij was zelfs vakantie plannen aan het maken voor zomervakantie.
vind dat allemaal dan best dubbel gevoel, van als we samen zijn istie gelukkig en voeltie zich goed. maar alstie alleen is twijfelt hij over ons. weet niet goed wat ik daarvan moet denken.

----------


## monica b

heej,
Een vriendin van mij is depressief.En ik kwam er een paar maanden geleden achter.Ik schrok me rot,want ze sneed zichzelf enzo.En in het begin vroeg ik erna enzo waarom doe je dat enzo...Ik begreep het in het begin helemaal niet.En ik was kwaad op mezelf dat ik het niet eerder had gezien.Verder kwamen er nog een paar vriendinnen van haar erachter dat ze depressief was.Die werden zelf door haar ook verdrietig,en de hebben haar laten vallen.Maar dat moet je nooit doen!Ze werd alleen nog maar depresiefer.In het begin wou ze dus er niet over praten.Ik geprobeerd om leuke dingen met haar te doen&en leuke herrineringen om te halen.Ze werd al wat vrolijker.Verder gaat ze naar een psycholoog.Waar ze in het begin heel tegen op zat.Verder neemt ze al wat meer in vertrouwen en praat ze er al wat meer over.Verder heeft ze al wat meer vriendinnen gekregen.En het gaat al iets beter.Ik werd ook heel verdrietig ervan omdat ze depressief is.Maar het helpt al je er met iemand over kan praten.En probeer ook samen iets met hem te vinden dat hij even op af kan reageren ,bijvoorbeeld iets dat hij graag doet voetbal ofzo?dan kan hij even alles van zicht afzetten,en hij voelt zich vast beter erdoor.en bijvoorbeeld dat je hem laat inzien dat hij ook geluk heeft zoals dat hij een leuke vriendin heeft,en bijvoorbeeld goede vrienden?
groetjes monica ik hoop dat ik je een beetje heb geholpen ..nog veel succes..

----------


## Petra717

@ Monica B, 

Je vriendin mag enorm blij zijn met een vriendin als jou aan haar zijde! Je bent zo te lezen een echte steun voor haar, een echte vriendin! 

Petje af voor jouw meid! 

groetjes, 
petra

----------

